# Die RST Galerie



## pille4 (2. Februar 2012)

Hi , in anderen Foren gibt es sowas auch.
Also ... warum bei RST nicht ?! 

Zeigt einfach mal eure RST Gabeln ... Dämpfer was auch immer 

Und daaa gleich die ersten Bilder 

RST Titan Air LO








RST Omega




Die andreren Gabeln folgen


----------



## pille4 (6. Februar 2012)

Jetz Postet doch auch maln Paar bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pille4 (15. Februar 2012)

Ach kommt ;D Irgendwer hat doch ne RST Gabel zum zeigen ^^


----------



## Stoawichtl (5. März 2012)

Servus Pille4,

naja, wennst schon so charmant bittest : Iss das Hanzz vom Junior (hoffe, er sieht´s mir nach, daß ich hier für ihn poste ), mit ner RST-Storm Air):





... und haben wir auch schon gewartet, da war so gut wie kein Öl drin und hatte ein echt mieses Ansprechverhalten, aber jetzt funzt sie wieder:





Weitere Bilder dazu kannst ja in seinem Profil nachschauen: >klick<

Btw: weißt du, ob man die RST Storm Air auf 180 mm traveln kann? Sie hat 160 mm Federweg, Casting würde nicht entgegensprechen, Standrohre sind immerhin 190 mm lang .

Hast wohl noch mehr Bikes und Gabeln  ???

Grüße ausm Fichtelgebirg 

Oooops, jetzt isser offline


----------



## pille4 (5. März 2012)

ooor geil !Ein traumbike !


ich hoff ja das mal jemand um die ecke kommt und mirn bike schenkt.
wegen traveln ... Ich weis nur das es ein Travel  kit geben müsste.
ich ha


----------



## Stoawichtl (5. März 2012)

Ja, da haste irgendwie Recht, iss wirklich sein Traumbike, wir waren sogar bei gut 10 Grad Minus unterwegs . Habens zur Zufall gebraucht ergattert, war schon auf Air umgebaut. Bei seinen gut 35 Kilo wärs mit dem sonst serienmäßigen Coil-Fahrwerk kein Spaß gewesen , da wär er nach´m Drop wohl ungedämpft wie ne Bombe eingeschlagen .

Dachte nur mehrere Bikes, weilst schon 2 reingestellt und noch weitere angedroht hast .

Dann ma ein gutes Nächtle ...


----------



## pille4 (6. März 2012)

Stoawichtl schrieb:


> Ja, da haste irgendwie Recht, iss wirklich sein Traumbike, wir waren sogar bei gut 10 Grad Minus unterwegs . Habens zur Zufall gebraucht ergattert, war schon auf Air umgebaut. Bei seinen gut 35 Kilo wärs mit dem sonst serienmäßigen Coil-Fahrwerk kein Spaß gewesen , da wär er nach´m Drop wohl ungedämpft wie ne Bombe eingeschlagen .
> 
> Dachte nur mehrere Bikes, weilst schon 2 reingestellt und noch weitere angedroht hast .
> 
> Dann ma ein gutes Nächtle ...



Das stimmt *-*
Ich war bei - 25° Auch unterwegs ^^ 

Boden war leicht hart aber geil *-*

Ja das mit dem Air Stimmt ... Aber ich finde Air ist auch einfach das beste.

Und die RST Sorm gefällt mir erst *-* ;D

Und wegen weitere Bilder ... Joar ^^ ne RST Dirt hab ich noch und mein Dad hat ne ur alte RST die 1 a funktioniert


----------



## Stoawichtl (7. März 2012)

Jou, über die RST´s hört und liest man nur Gutes . Aber ehrlich, bis dahin war mir die Marke vollkommen unbekannt, leider .

Bin zwar noch keinen Coil gefahren, aber Air gefällt mir einfach, weil man sie nach Vorliebe einstellen kann ^^.

Richtig schön gefrorenen Boden find ich auch am besten, doof iss derzeit der Umschwung, entweder haste Matsch und Eis, oder du bleibts aufm Teer, aber für´n Renner isser mir noch zu kalt, und teilweise lauert auch noch Salz auf den Straßen . Aber wird jeden Tag besser, hehe .

Und außer uns zweien gibts im ganzen Forum wohl nur Fox-, RS-, und Marzocchi-Fahrer  ???


----------



## pille4 (7. März 2012)

naja .... liegt daran das rst nen schlechten ruf hataber rst hat den umschwung geschafft.
die gabeln können mit high end zeug mithalten.


die 2012 er gabeln sind einfach bombe...


srsuntour schaffts nich ... siehe 20 cent pre load


grüße aus bautzen


----------



## alex_berlin (10. März 2012)

RST Omega


----------



## pille4 (10. März 2012)

uii  die omega sieht ja fast besser aus als meine omega


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoawichtl (13. März 2012)

Hey alex, sieht gut geschmiert aus, schöne Ringe .


----------



## alex_berlin (13. März 2012)

Ja, ist noch nagelneu die Gabel. Das mit der Schmierung soll sich aber auch nicht ändern, ich werd die immer schön pflegen. 

Kann mir eigentlich jemand sagen, wie ich die Gabel zerlege? Geht das so einfach? Hab keine richtige Anleitung gefunden, die meisten waren für Luftganeln.


----------



## pille4 (13. März 2012)

heey ... soll ich dir nen kleines videotutorial machen ?oder soll ich nur erklären ?


----------



## alex_berlin (13. März 2012)

Also das mit dem Tutorial wäre klasse! Könnte man hier im Forum bestimmt auch irgendwie für alle bereitstellen. Die Frage haben bestimmt viele.


----------



## pille4 (13. März 2012)

jut ^^ da werd ich das morgen warscheinlich mal machen ^^


----------



## Stoawichtl (13. März 2012)

Mach das , interessiert mich auch mal, wenn auch nur Air-Gabel vorhanden.

Grüße,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pille4 (14. März 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4WzIim6K5k&feature=youtu.be


Also das is das Tutorial für nen Short Service ...
naja bisschen lauter stellen ^^ und naja erstes Tutorial aber naja ;D


----------



## Stoawichtl (15. März 2012)

Servus pille,

dankschee, so sollts im Forum sein .
Was macht die Gabel von deinem Dad, und deine weitere? Unverwüstlich, vermut ich


----------



## pille4 (15. März 2012)

meinste das tut is gut ?

ja ddie vom dad is geil ... und die andere auch ^^
die rst dirt is schon top


----------



## alex_berlin (15. März 2012)

Jo, super geiles Tutorial! Vielen Dank dafür, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast. Ab jetzt werd ich meine Gabel regelmäßig zerlegen und schön fetten, damit ich lange Freude daran habe


----------



## Dr_Stone (15. März 2012)

pille4 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4WzIim6K5k&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> Also das is das Tutorial für nen Short Service ...
> naja bisschen lauter stellen ^^ und naja erstes Tutorial aber naja ;D



 Ich habe das Tutorial erst gar nicht fertig angeschaut. Die Fehlerquote hält sich zum Glück auch noch im Rahmen.

Und nein, Masse ist nicht Klasse: weniger und das richtige Fett.


----------



## pille4 (15. März 2012)

RST hat Standartmäßig genauso viel Fett drin gehabt ...

und wenn du meinst das es besser geht ... dann mach es doch ?! 

Also meine Gabel läufft so wie ich sie Service 1a ... ich weis ja nich wie du dsa siehst abre bei mir isses so !


----------



## alex_berlin (15. März 2012)

@pille

Lass dich einfach nicht vollquatschen. Die Nörgler können ja nen besseres Tutorial machen (machen sie eh nicht, die quatschen lieber alle.....).


----------



## Dr_Stone (15. März 2012)

pille4 schrieb:


> RST hat Standartmäßig genauso viel Fett drin gehabt ...


Ich weiss  ist auch falsch.



> und wenn du meinst das es besser geht ... dann mach es doch ?!


Nicht Kritikfähig?



pille4 schrieb:


> Also meine Gabel läufft so wie ich sie Service 1a ... ich weis ja nich wie du dsa siehst abre bei mir isses so !


Das kritisierte ist auch nicht.




alex_berlin schrieb:


> Die Nörgler können ja nen besseres Tutorial machen *(machen sie eh nicht, die quatschen lieber alle.....)*.


Wenn Du meinst. 
Edit.: Dann übernehme doch mal die Aufgabe von einem Facharbeiter  viel Spaß


----------



## pille4 (15. März 2012)

Ich hab auch nur gemeint ... diese Fettmenge ist Angemessen ...
Das sah viel aus , war es aber nicht
Nen Großteil wisch ich oben an den Dichtungen wieder ab weils das raus drückt.

Für einen Laien der siene Gabel einfach mal sauber machen will , reicht dieses Tutorial aus.
Für einen Profi XC fahrer vielleicht nich , aber dieser jenige fährt auch Fox oder sonstwas.

Wie gesagt ... ich respektiere die Arbeit von jedem und du solltest auch damit anfangen.

Wer weis ... vielleicht ist die Fettmenge von RST ja auch richtig ?!


----------



## alex_berlin (15. März 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Wenn Du meinst.
> Edit.: Dann übernehme doch mal die Aufgabe von einem Facharbeiter  viel Spaß



Na fein, dann warten wir jetzt ja alle gespannt auf dein Tutorial!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Stone (15. März 2012)

pille4 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ... ich respektiere die Arbeit von jedem und du solltest auch damit anfangen.


Wenn ich das nicht tÃ¤te, dann â¦ 
Aber leider ist es auch meine Aufgabe vor Fehlern zu warnen oder gar jemandem Tipps zu geben. 



> Wer weis ... vielleicht ist die Fettmenge von RST ja auch richtig ?!


Und die Frage stellst Du einem Produktdesigner?

Im Grunde muss das Fett nur sehr dÃ¼nn aufgetragen werden. Der Ãberschuss wird sonst von den Dichtungen verdrÃ¤ngt. FÃ¼r die komplette Gabel braucht man ungefÃ¤hr 2-3ml, je nach Modell sogar etwas mehr.




alex_berlin schrieb:


> Na fein, dann warten wir jetzt ja alle gespannt auf dein Tutorial!


â¦


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. März 2012)

so, dann will ich auch mal...

meine x5:













und meine 2010er sigma:





DM-krone:


----------



## Dr_Stone (15. März 2012)

@Loki_bottrop: Sicher dass das keine Motocross-Gabel ist?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. März 2012)

absolut sicher. zur info: ich habe neben den beiden gabeln auch eine monster-t von marzocchi stehen und bin auch schon anderes von MZ gefahren. finde die sigma nicht wirklich schlechter, auch nicht weicher als z.b. eine shiver. man muss halt drauf achten, das die kronen und die achse vernünftig fixiert sind.

soweit ich weiss, ist die DM-krone sehr selten, bin froh, das ich eine ergattern konnte.


----------



## pille4 (15. März 2012)

Einem Producktdesigner ... der vor Fehlern warnen will ... aber nur rumnörgelt statt zu sagen wie es richtig geht.


Zu den Bildern : 

Geeil *-*

Sehen ja nicht Schlecht aus , funktionieren sie gut ?

Edit : Die neuen RST Gabeln werden noch besser sien ( die 2012 er )

Aber echt klasse


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. März 2012)

pille4 schrieb:


> Zu den Bildern :
> 
> Geeil *-*
> 
> Sehen ja nicht Schlecht aus , funktionieren sie gut ?



wer ist gemeint?


----------



## pille4 (15. März 2012)

Na du ;D 

Deine Gabeln sind Sahnestücke 

Soo eine muss ich auch noch mal haben ;D


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. März 2012)

dann musste gas geben... lange gibts die sigma nicht mehr... gut das ich meine x5 ausgemustert in der vitrine stehen hab.

stückzahlentechnisch ist die gabel übrigens deutlich exklusiver als viele andere teurere...


----------



## Dr_Stone (15. März 2012)

pille4 schrieb:


> Einem Producktdesigner ... der vor Fehlern warnen will ... aber nur rumnörgelt statt zu sagen wie es richtig geht.



Was bringt es mir denn, immer alles breitbandig zu erklären, wenn es im Forum schon oft genug behandelt wurde?

Insgesamt kann ich Dich verstehen. Aber diese Aussage zu schreiben nachdem ich eine Erklärung abgeben habe, ist auch nicht gerade vorbildlich. Oder? Insgesamt hast Du auch beim reinigen Fehler gemacht.

Und hast Du auch schon mal daran gedacht, dass sogar Ich mal Klein angefangen habe? Eigentlich solltest du froh sein, dass überhaupt jemand dein Video kritisiert hat. Somit weiss Du für das nächste mal, dass es zumindest besser geht und machst dir darüber Gedanken.

Kleiner Tipp noch: Kauf dir eine gute Leuchtstoffröhre die den Raum dann indirekt ausleuchtet, wenn Du weiterhin Videos machen möchst. 

Jedenfalls noch viel Spaß beim lernen und Videos machen. 
Und ich beende diese Gespräch hiermit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pille4 (15. März 2012)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> dann musste gas geben... lange gibts die sigma nicht mehr... gut das ich meine x5 ausgemustert in der vitrine stehen hab.
> 
> stückzahlentechnisch ist die gabel übrigens deutlich exklusiver als viele andere teurere...



das prob is halt das viele nich gern rst fahren (schlechter ruf)


im 2012 kataklog is ja die sigma noch drin ?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. März 2012)

ja, wobei viele bei RST direkt an die einsteigermodelle denken. sicher haben fast alle noch keine sigma live gesehen oder gefahren. war auch erst skeptisch, jedoch mittlerweile voll überzeugt. hab für die gabel meine super-t verkauft an nen kumpel, der die jetzt im sintesi bazooka fährt. ich sag mal, die gabel ging schon echt gut.

ich sag es mal so... die nächsten jahre wirds da ne änderung geben... ich hoffe, bis dahin kriegt RST es auf die kette, entweder die r1 aufzublasen oder was neues auf den markt zu bringen.

zur zeit überleg ich, wie ich meine 10er sigma auf luft umgebaut kriege, da die 3.7 kilo doch zuviel sind. ohne federn liegt sie bei 3 kilo, also das wäre schon fast wieder konkurrenzfähig. auch die achsklemmung mit verschraubung ist deutlich steifer als die einfache durchsteckvariante meiner x5.

bei der sigma merkt man schon, das evolution besser ist als revolution.


----------



## Dr_Stone (15. März 2012)

pille4 schrieb:


> das prob is halt das viele nich gern rst fahren (schlechter ruf)



Als ich mein Fully vor Ã¼ber zwei Jahren gekauft hatte, war darin eine RST Titan Air verbaut. Damals hatte ich nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung von dem ganzen. Somit begriff ich erst ein Jahr spÃ¤ter, dass die Luftkammer staubtrocken war. Die Staubdichtungen waren es leider auch. Ansonsten ist es eine rechte gute Gabel.

Ach ja!  Wenn man den kleinen Gabelservice macht, kann man gleich noch 3-4ml 15W-GabelÃ¶l in die Luftkammer geben. Von mir aus auch 10 oder 15W MotorÃ¶l â¦


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (19. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hier hat sich ja so langsam einiges getan - Videotutorial, ansehnliche Diskussionen...
Macht echt Spaß zu lesen - wir sollten öfter nach Taiwan reisen und keine zeit fürs Formum haben 

Ach so - hier ist die offizielle RST Video Tutorail Seite: http://www.rst.com.tw/ct/techsupport/techsupport.jsp?v=TI1262744562076

Ansonsten haben die diversen Posts durchaus eine gewissen Wahrheitsgehalt. Viel hilft nicht immer viel.
RST setzt natürlich immer eine große menge Fett ein, um die falsche Handhabung (kein Service wird durchgeführt) etwas "abzufangen". Deswegen landen beizeiten recht große Mengen Fett in den Gabeln, vor allem im Einsteigerbereich.

Dass ein regelmäßiger Service natürlich essentiell ist, erschließt sich jedem Techniker - trocken gelaufene Dichtungen tuen natürlich auch einer Federgabel nicht gut. 
Dr_Stone liegt natürlich richtig mit dem zähen Öl in der Luftkammer. RST befüllt die Luftkammern auch mit 3~5ml Öl um eine gute Funktion sicher zu stellen.

Wis stehen gerne auch einmal euf den Festivals für einen kleinen Plausch zur verfügung! Derzeitige Planung Riva, Saalbach, Willingen.
Erkennungszeichen schwarzes RST Poloshirt 

Happy Trails allen.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. März 2012)

stephan, bist du persönlich in willingen?? dann muss ich das auf jeden fall auf meinen kalender rot ankreuzen!


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (21. März 2012)

...wie letztes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pille4 (21. März 2012)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> ...wie letztes Jahr



Kommst du auch mal zum Kälbersteincup hier bei bautzen ? ;D


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (27. März 2012)

hui, wenn ich die regionalen Events noch mitnehme werde ich meiner Frau zum Opfer fallen 

!!!


----------



## pille4 (27. März 2012)

naja aber so könnte man sich ja mal kennenlernen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. April 2012)

steht gerade neben mir, bin geflashed, macht schonmal nen echt guten eindruck. schönes finish, gefühlt etwas schwer (wird noch gewogen um klarheit zu schaffen), "drucktest" ist durchaus feinfühlig, nahezu kein losbrechmoment.


----------



## pille4 (5. April 2012)

Eine Storm *-*

Is  das teil geil ?!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. April 2012)

ohhhja... mir gefällt se saugut...


----------



## pille4 (5. April 2012)

Yoo man *-*

Echt geiles Teil !

Und da soll mal einer Sagen RST is ******* und billig ? 
RST hat im gegensatz zu Suntour den Sprung geschafft 

Wie viel Travel hat das teil ? 


Achja hier meine RST Titan Air 

Seit heut 100 Statt 130 mm *-*
Geht echt ab


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. April 2012)

hat 160mm luftfederweg, einstellbare zug und druckstufe (sehr gut spürbar), gabel hat steckachse, lässt sich via adapter aber auch mit schnellspannernaben fahren (kommen 2 kleine hülsen in die ausfallenden, diese werden mit madenschrauben fixiert, dann kommt durch nabe und ausfallenden ein längerer schnellspanner (sofern ich mich nicht irre einer fürs hinterrad) und schon kannste auch normale naben fahren. die storm air hat alustandrohre, die coil hat ja cromo rohre, daher ist die air auch mit knapp 2.3 kilo deutlich leichter angegeben als die stahlfedervariante. ebenfalls hat sie gegenüber der coil nur 140 bzw 160mm federweg, die stahlfedergabel gibts bis 180mm. denke, das ist jetzt erstmal genug hintergrundwissen...


----------



## pille4 (5. April 2012)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> hat 160mm luftfederweg, einstellbare zug und druckstufe (sehr gut spürbar), gabel hat steckachse, lässt sich via adapter aber auch mit schnellspannernaben fahren (kommen 2 kleine hülsen in die ausfallenden, diese werden mit madenschrauben fixiert, dann kommt durch nabe und ausfallenden ein längerer schnellspanner (sofern ich mich nicht irre einer fürs hinterrad) und schon kannste auch normale naben fahren. die storm air hat alustandrohre, die coil hat ja cromo rohre, daher ist die air auch mit knapp 2.3 kilo deutlich leichter angegeben als die stahlfedervariante. ebenfalls hat sie gegenüber der coil nur 140 bzw 160mm federweg, die stahlfedergabel gibts bis 180mm. denke, das ist jetzt erstmal genug hintergrundwissen...




Das wissen hab ich schon ;D 

ICh wollt nur wissen wie viel genau deine hat ^^ 
Meine Titan wiegt laut meiner wage um die 2 kg


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. April 2012)

genaue und unabhängige daten gibts demnächst, wenn ich zeit hab, mich drum zu kümmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pille4 (6. April 2012)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> genaue und unabhängige daten gibts demnächst, wenn ich zeit hab, mich drum zu kümmern.




Gut 

RST Driver for ever


----------



## Maitre-B (6. April 2012)

Na gut... Ich hab die einfache Gila MT, für die kleinen Schlaglöcher auf der Waldautobahn reichts ;-)

Irgendwann wird dann auch mal aufgerüstet, aber erstmal ist der Rahmen dran.


----------



## pille4 (6. April 2012)

Wenn du die Gila gut Pflegst un Service machst hast du auch mit der Gabel vieL Spaß


----------



## Stoawichtl (7. April 2012)

Hi Jungs,

zwar ein bisserl Themaverfehlung, aber:

haben die RST Storm Air meines Juniors vor kurzem gewartet. Neues Öl (Motoröl 0W40) eingefüllt, die Reste des Fettes entfernt, und die neuen, aktuellen Staubabstreifer und Schaumstoffringe aus dem Fox-Service-Set - auf gut Glück - im Tausch eingesetzt.

Einsatz: 40 Euro. Ergebnis: Ansprechverhalten um Welten besser .

Vid hab ich keins gemacht, aber ich halt Euch auf dem Laufenden .

Grüße ausm Stoawald


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (10. April 2012)

Hallo an alle Bastelfreunde 

die FOX Absttreifringe mit Schaumstoffring liegen hier auch noch herum - für den Test-Basteleinsatz. War der Tausch problemlos und halten die Abstreifringe im Casting?
Wir sind selber am rumprobieren und basteln um die Performance der Gabeln weiter aufzubohren.
Aktuelles Projekt: RST STORM Air (offenes Ölbad) auf Stahlfeder umgebaut - somit eine Single Crown "coil" mit offenem Ölbad und 180mm. Bist dato ist das Ergebnis SEHR überzeugend! Gewicht mit 260mm Schaft 2603g  - somit knapp 130g über der Air.

Viel Spaß beim probieren allerseits.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.

PS.: Freitag geht es nach FINALE - die Gabel soll ja auch adäquat eingefahren werden


----------



## Maitre-B (10. April 2012)

Das RST Team arbeitet mit Konkurrenz-Teilen??? Schau an...


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (11. April 2012)

Hallo Maitre-B,

das übliche Spiel die schon Generationen weiter gebracht hat - baue auf dem auf was existiert und überwinde Grenzen 

Gruß vom RST_Bastel_Team.


----------



## Stoawichtl (11. April 2012)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Bastelfreunde
> 
> die FOX Absttreifringe mit Schaumstoffring liegen hier auch noch herum - für den Test-Basteleinsatz. War der Tausch problemlos und halten die Abstreifringe im Casting?
> Wir sind selber am rumprobieren und basteln um die Performance der Gabeln weiter aufzubohren.
> ...


 


Uiuiui, da bin ich jetzt aber überrascht .

Jap, bis dato halten die Staubabstreifer, habe sogar den Eindruck, sie sitzen ziemlich fest im Casting. Auch der Schaumstoffring paßt gut in die Aussparung.
So ganz problemlos war der Tausch nicht, die Staufabstreifer sind wohl im Inneren etwas anders und steifer aufgebaut, aber haben dann ne 36er Nuß aufgelegt und mit einem sanften Hämmerchen nachgeholfen .
Ansonsten top.

@ Maitre-B: Da arbeitet auch Fox mit Fremdteilen, sogar offiziell. Die Staufabstreifer stammen von SKL  und werden inzwischen sogar beim Fox-Service eingebaut. Und das kann RST doch nur Recht sein .

Grüße ausm Stoawald


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. April 2012)

Stoawichtl schrieb:


> Da arbeitet auch Fox mit Fremdteilen, sogar offiziell. Die Staufabstreifer stammen von SKF  und werden inzwischen sogar beim Fox-Service eingebaut. Und das kann RST doch nur Recht sein .



nu stimmts... also verbaut RST keine fox teile, sondern eher sachen, die wie bei autoherstellern vom gleichen zulieferer kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoawichtl (12. April 2012)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> nu stimmts... also verbaut RST keine fox teile, sondern eher sachen, die wie bei autoherstellern vom gleichen zulieferer kommen.




Jap, so isses.
SK*F*, so isses auch. Bin vermutlich ein *L*egastheniker, anders kann ich mir das L nicht erklären .


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (12. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt geht es denn auf nach Finale - eine Woche Trailspaß.
Bitte entschuldigt alle dass wir in diesem Zeitraum einmal nicht verfügbar sein werden.
Aber eine Woche "Ruhe" ist auch mal wichtig.


Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.

PS.: das REMEDY geht mit  - http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1099606


----------



## Deleted 235477 (23. April 2012)

Guten Tag RST Freunde,
jetzt bin ich einer von euch, ich habe mir einen Gebrauchte RST Storm Air von 2010 Geschossen.

Bilder von der Gabel mache ich wen sie da ist.

Die Gabel hatte noch keinen Service deswegen wollte ich mal einen machen.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage, Leider finde ich keinerlei infos zur Gabel Wartung ;(.
Ich hab aber gesehen das einige schon Selber einen  Service gemacht haben, darum Bitte ich um eine Anleitung, und insbesondere wie viel und welches öl in die Gabel gehören. 

Danke schon mal 
 Grüße Aki


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (23. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Finale ist (leider) wieder rum und die Woche hat immerhin alles dabei gehabt. Super Trails im Regen, fast abgetrocknet, warm, kalt, windig  ...alles dabei.

Dieverse (Schmutz-)Wassereinbrüche haben den Tachosenso, Sattelschnellspanner und Steuersatz das Leben gekostet, Naben laufen so langsam rauh, LRS ist generell nach gut 6 Jahren etwas "fertig" und minimale Sturzschäden sind zu vermelden...
Die Gabel ist stets super sensibel eingesprungen und hat so einiges auf den Trails eingeebnet!

Die Gabel ist ja ziemlich die gleiche von TeamAki... nur eben eine Stahlfeder Sondervariante.
Eine kurze Wartungsanleitung ist online zu finden: 
http://www.rst.com.tw/ct/techsuppor...744780971&y=TI1262744562076&x=TI1262744609714
http://www.rst.com.tw/ct/techsuppor...606687110&y=TI1262744562076&x=TI1262744609714

Grundsätzlich ist es an allen RST Gabeln so ziemlich ein Spiel nach Schema "F".
Bitte *IMMER *die Luft ablassen, dann mit etwas technischem Feingespür arbeiten (Drehrichtung der Dämpfungsseite zum Lösen ist *IM *Uhrzeigersinn!!) Das ist die schwierigste Stelle...

Öl kommen in die 2010er STROM gut 110ml 10W (SAE 10) Gabelöl und die Gabel sollte dünn (intern) mit lithiumfreien Gabelfett nau abgeschmiert werden. In die Luftkammer kann sehr zähes Öl, 3~5ml, zur Schmierung der Luftkammer (des O-Ringes).
Grundsätzlich ist weniger manchmal mehr: so wenig Öl wie möglich in der Dämpferseite wird die Kompression der eingeschlossenen Luft mindern -> die Gabel wird nicht so progressiv zum Ende des Federwegs.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.




RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> jetzt geht es denn auf nach Finale - eine Woche Trailspaß.
> Bitte entschuldigt alle dass wir in diesem Zeitraum einmal nicht verfügbar sein werden.
> ...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (24. April 2012)

Guten Morgen, 
danke für die Antwort
Dan kann ich mich heute Abend Gleich an den Service machen, und sie morgen Test Fahren.
Ich werde dann mal meine ersten Eindruck und Bilder mit euch teilen.
LG Aki


----------



## Deleted 235477 (24. April 2012)

Noch einen Kleine Frage,
die RST Storm hat doch ein offenes Ölbad, das würde nämlich schonmal das schlürfen erklären.
LG Aki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (24. April 2012)

Hallo TeamAki,

nicht jede STORM hat ein offenes Ölbad.
Die STROM Super hat eine Stahlfeder mit geschlossener Rebound Kartusche, Stahlstandrohre und (wenn nicht 1.5") CroMo Schaft. 
Die STORM Air har eine Luftkammer, offenes Ölbad und Alustandrohre mit Aluschaft.
Biede Gabeln gibt es ab RST in tapered oder 1.5" auf Wunsch.

Ansonsten ist die Gabel sehr simpel aufgebaut - einfach zu servicen und beizeiten auch zu "tunen" 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (24. April 2012)

Ja klasse danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich hab sie noch 1 1/8 .
Ich hab die Air.
Für Tuning Tipps bin ich immer zu haben.
LG Aki


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. April 2012)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Die STORM Air har eine Luftkammer, offenes Ölbad und *Alustandrohre* mit Aluschaft.
> 
> Ansonsten ist die Gabel sehr simpel aufgebaut - einfach zu servicen und beizeiten auch zu "tunen"



wobei hier die frage wäre, ob man die air auch auf 180mm bringen kann ohne das bruchgefahr besteht...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (24. April 2012)

Servus,
beim Versuch die Wartung durchzuführen ist mir leider die Mutter  abgerissen (s.Bild) und das obwohl ich nur ganz leicht gedreht habe. Ich  hab bisher den Service bei meiner Reba und bei meiner Epicon immer ohne  Probleme durchgeführt. Bin also nicht ganz unbegabt. Aber jetzt brauch  ich eure Hilfe, ich weiss nicht was ich jetzt machen soll!


----------



## pille4 (24. April 2012)

Ähm ganz leicht hast du da wohl nich dran gedreht ...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (24. April 2012)

Na, sonst würd ichs ja ned schreiben!


----------



## pille4 (24. April 2012)

dann war das teil vorher schon defekt


----------



## Deleted 235477 (24. April 2012)

möglich, ist ja gebraucht gekauft!


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (25. April 2012)

Hallo Loki_bottrop,

die Air als 180er Gabel ist auf dem Markt, siehe RST Katalog
Die STROM selber hält problemlos auch mit ihren Alu-Standrohren - schließlich werden die Gabel mit mehr als der schwachbrüstigen EN getestet (EFBe).
Ich denke sie ist vergleichbar mit einer LYRIK 180mm, eine leichte Enduro Gabel, keine hardcore FR Gabel 
Die RST hat ein super steifes Casting und die wesentlich bessere Steckachse (eben nicht tool-free). 
Die Gabel war im Bike Test der 36mm Gabeln die steifste und auch deswegen gelobt.
Das nur am Rande.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.

@ TeamAki: ein Klassiker - diese Zugstufen habe wir schon soo oft gecknackt gesehen -> in unseren Technikworkshop mit Süddeutschlands Azubis.
                Bitte mal eine PN an uns...




Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wobei hier die frage wäre, ob man die air auch auf 180mm bringen kann ohne das bruchgefahr besteht...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (25. April 2012)

Danke für die PN und super Service von euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. April 2012)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Hallo Loki_bottrop,
> 
> die Air als 180er Gabel ist auf dem Markt, siehe RST Katalog
> Die STROM selber hält problemlos auch mit ihren Alu-Standrohren - schließlich werden die Gabel mit mehr als der schwachbrüstigen EN getestet (EFBe).
> ...



genial. ich überleg ja zur zeit, ob ich aus meinem tollwut-downhiller ein 160/150 trailbike bau mit schön tiefer geo oder als freerider mit 180/190mm... wäre an der storm dann die kolbenstange zu tauschen oder tuts intern ein spacer? hab die gabel bisher noch nicht zerlegt. der rahmen geht zur zeit vor.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (25. April 2012)

So, nun mein erster Eindruck der Storm .

Die Teststrecke war ein Trail mit Kickern und Wurzeln, ins härtere Gelände geh ich erst, wenn sie wieder ganz ist

Sie ist im Vergleich zu meiner Revelation Team 2010 deutlich steifer.

Das Ansprechen der Gabel ist aber nicht so sensibel wie bei der Revelation, was aber auch daran liegen kann, dass die Storm seit 2 Jahren keinen Service mehr hatte.

Ich hatte 50Psi mit 76Kg voll ausgerüstet.
Sag von 3cm und 14,5cm Federweg genutzt.

So noch eine kleine Frage??
Kann es sein, dass das Tauchrohr 18,5cm lang ist???, siehe Bild 

MFG Aki


----------



## Stoawichtl (25. April 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> So noch eine kleine Frage??
> Kann es sein, dass das Tauchrohr 18,5cm lang ist???, siehe Bild
> 
> MFG Aki




Verhält sich bei unserer Storm Air auch so. Tauchrohr knappe 19 cm, Eintauchtiefe 16 cm ...

Fichtelgebirgsliche Grüße


----------



## pille4 (26. April 2012)

dann ist es eine 160mm gabel.2-3 cm oben dienen als durchschlagschutz und zählen nichtvzum federweg.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (26. April 2012)

Hi Loki,

die veränderung des Federweges von (den meisten) Federgabeln erfolgt eigentlich recht simpel über eine Kolbestange, die bestimmt wie "weit" die Tauchrohreinheit von der Gabelkrone weg-/ausfedern kann 
Bei der 2010er STORM ist das noch etwas anders - da das Luftventil unten liegt und man so nichts tauschen kann, kann man quasi über die Negativ MCU (weleche gegen die Luftkammer drückt) den Federweg der Gabel bestimmen. Eine lange MCU / Feder verkürzt den Federweg etwa für den Slopestyle Einsatz, eine kürzere (MCU) lässt die Gabel weiter ausfedern.
Unser Hauseigenes "Tuning-Objekt" war eine 2010er STORM Air auf Stahlfeder umgebaut und mit dem vorhandenen offenen Ölbad kontrolliert. Die Gabel hat (aufgrund der eingesetzten Kolbenstange) gut 165mm Federweg und läuft im 11er REMEDY.

Edit: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1109362

Also dann mal viel Spaß bei den diversen Projekten.

PS.: bei uns geht es morgen nach RIVA 
Ich denke es gibt schlimmeres - aber die Beantwortung von etwaigen Anliegen wird ein paar Tage ruhen!

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.




Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> genial. ich überleg ja zur zeit, ob ich aus meinem tollwut-downhiller ein 160/150 trailbike bau mit schön tiefer geo oder als freerider mit 180/190mm... wäre an der storm dann die kolbenstange zu tauschen oder tuts intern ein spacer? hab die gabel bisher noch nicht zerlegt. der rahmen geht zur zeit vor.



@ TeamAki:

Bitte nicht falsch messen - die Gabel hat eine "assymetrische" Krone - innen in der Gabel sind es ein paar Milimeter weniger...
Je nach Länge des Casting / Tauchrohreinheit kann man an den Standrohren mehr oder weniger übrigen Leerweg vorfinden.
Immer noch bestimmen die Innereien den Federweg der Gabel - fehlkonstruiert / verbastelt würden Gabelkrone und Tauchrohreiheit kollidieren.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (28. April 2012)

Guten Abend,
bei meinen heutigen Service versuch bin ich auf ein Problem gestoßen. 




Wie bekomme ich das auf???????
Danke im voraus
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Fabian


----------



## pille4 (28. April 2012)

Du musst es aufschrauben


----------



## Deleted 235477 (28. April 2012)

Muhaha ist mir schon klar, nur mit was???


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. April 2012)

ich würd da entweder eine sprengringzange für nehmen oder einen verstellbaren flexschlüssel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (28. April 2012)

Hallo Loki_bottrop,
Das mit der Sprengringzange hab ich schon versucht siehe Kratzer.
Und bei der Luft Seite ist das Plastik noch instabiler.
Mal schauen wo ich einen flexschlüssel her bekomme.
Danke dir. 
Aki


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. April 2012)

werkzeughandel / baumarkt... ansonsten nehm nen blech, mach dir vorn nen "U", bohr 2 löcher und setz 2 schrauben ein... so könntest theoretisch sogar noch ne 3te schraube als stift setzen...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (28. April 2012)

Im Baumarkt konnte mir keiner helfen.
Im Fahrradladen schon 3mal nicht.
 Ich schau am Montag noch mal in OBI.

Wen nicht bastle ich mir wirklich was.
Danke für deine Hilf Loki_bottrop.
Da braucht man bestimmt so ein Special RST Werkzeug ;(.

Ich hab ja noch eine Gabel.

Man in der Gabel waren locker 20-30g Fett, das nenn ich mal Gute geschmiert.

Aki


----------



## pille4 (28. April 2012)

Ich hab ja meine Titan mal auf 100 mm getravelt und die im Fahrradladen haben das mit ner Rohrzange gemacht ( ein tuch drunter)
und ja ... n par kreiler sind drin abre hatte geklappt ^^


----------



## Deleted 235477 (28. April 2012)

Wen ich da mit der Rohzange ansetzte, und Abrutsch ist mein Tauchrohr gleich im A.....
Und das würde garantiert passieren


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. April 2012)

ich würd zu sowas tendieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pille4 (28. April 2012)

Naja im Normalfall würd ich das auch nich machen ... war ja der Bike laden :/

Was mir noch einfällt ... du nimmst einen Vorstecher ( son teil was ie ein Schraubenzieher is nur mit ner Spitze und dünner) und steckst es in so ein loch ... und hatst dann mit dem hammer sachte gegen diesen vorstecher


----------



## Deleted 235477 (28. April 2012)

Danke euch 
wen ichs hab sage ich bescheid. 
Ich versuche jetzt mal einen flexschlüssel aufzutreiben.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

heutzutage gibt es diverse Helferlein:

http://www.google.de/#q=sprengringz....,cf.osb&fp=9fa75e4f185ff8f1&biw=1440&bih=733

Viel Glück - und bitte keine Rohrzange!

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (4. Mai 2012)

Okay dann muss ich da wohl mal mit Gewalt ran.
Ich hoff nur das ich nicht kaputt mache.
Nochmal danke euch allen.


----------



## pille4 (4. Mai 2012)

Ouuh man ^^ ein richtiger Diskusions Thread ^^ Seit ich den aufgemacht habe is ja hier richtig bewegung ?!

Weiter soo 


Da hab ich dann auch mal wieder ein Bild :

RST Space Bump 100mm Air :









Stürze sind auch mal Dabei ;D 
Lars seine RST Dirt ... er is nur Traurig weil sich die Standrohre so abreiben :/


----------



## Stoawichtl (7. Mai 2012)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Hi Loki,
> 
> die veränderung des Federweges von (den meisten) Federgabeln erfolgt eigentlich recht simpel über eine Kolbestange, die bestimmt wie "weit" die Tauchrohreinheit von der Gabelkrone weg-/ausfedern kann
> Bei der 2010er STORM ist das noch etwas anders - da das Luftventil unten liegt und man so nichts tauschen kann, kann man quasi über die Negativ MCU (weleche gegen die Luftkammer drückt) den Federweg der Gabel bestimmen. Eine lange MCU / Feder verkürzt den Federweg etwa für den Slopestyle Einsatz, eine kürzere (MCU) lässt die Gabel weiter ausfedern.
> ...



Servus an alle RST-ler im Forum,

heißt das, man könnte eine Storm Air von 160 mm auf 180 mm traveln ?? . Das wäre mehr als gut und eine geniale Argumentationshilfe meinem Junior gegenüber.

Grüße aus dem Fichtelgebirg, .

@ alle: die Diskussionen und den Erfahrungsaustausch find ich top, weiter so, und danke an Pille, fürs eröffnen dieses Freds  ....


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (8. Mai 2012)

@ Stoawichtl:

grundsätlich ist jeder 140/160/180er STROM Air mit den gleichen Bauteilen (Casting, Standrohre, etc.) bestückt.
Die Innereien bestimmen den Federweg - wie schon beschrieben... bei der 180mm ist die Tauchrohreinheit "weiter draussen", weiter ausgefedert. So variiert man den Federweg.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Dr_Stone (8. Mai 2012)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> @ Stoawichtl:
> 
> *grundsÃ¤tlich ist jeder 140/160/180er STROM Air mit den gleichen Bauteilen (Casting, Standrohre, etc.) bestÃ¼ckt.*
> Die Innereien bestimmen den Federweg - wie schon beschrieben... bei der 180mm ist die Tauchrohreinheit "weiter draussen", weiter ausgefedert. So variiert man den Federweg.
> ...



â¦ sogar mit der gleichen Zugstufeneinheit? Denn die LÃ¤nge von dieser bestimmt schlieÃlich auch den mÃ¶glichen Federweg. Wenn diese recht kurz ist, holt man schlieÃlich nicht sonderlich mehr Federweg heraus.





RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> â¦, kann man quasi Ã¼ber die Negativ MCU (weleche gegen die Luftkammer drÃ¼ckt) den Federweg der Gabel bestimmen. Eine lange MCU / Feder verkÃ¼rzt den Federweg etwa fÃ¼r den Slopestyle Einsatz, *eine kÃ¼rzere (MCU) lÃ¤sst die Gabel weiter ausfedern.*



Eine weichere Feder hat den selben Effekt. 
Wobei sich das verhalten der Gabel dann etwas verÃ¤ndert.


*Woher bekommt man eigentlich passende, kÃ¼rzere Federn?*


----------



## Deleted 235477 (9. Mai 2012)

So ich habe es geschafft, und zwar mit einer Sprengringzange.
Die Sprengringzange die zum Service meiner RS Gabeln benutze war einfach nur zu klein und zu schwach.

Trotzdem ist das Plastik auf der Luftkammer Seite wesentlich dünner, weswegen ich sie einfach von oben aufmache und Reinige ( in der Luftkammer waren bestimmt 10-15ml Fett  ).

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal nur 100ml Öl in die Dämpfer Seite, um die Endprogression zu verringern.   

Jetzt warte ich noch auf das letzte Ersatzteil und dann kann ich sie endlich richtig testen.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (11. Mai 2012)

Ersatzteil ist unterwegs 

Lg vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Stone (11. Mai 2012)

Was für eine Feder ist eigentlich in der Titan 2009 verbaut?

Ich weiß jetzt nur diese Daten - 94x25Ø (mm) - aber welche Federrate sie hat, nicht.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo Dr_Stone,

unsere Explosionszeichnung sagt folgendes - Standard, hart, soft:

Coil Spring-K=1.18​ Coil Spring-K=1.35​ Coil Spring-K=0.93​ 

Grüße aus England vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## pille4 (11. Juni 2012)

Jaa Da sitzt man zuhause ... und wartet bis die nächste Prüfung kommt...

Ja ich hab halt gemerkt der Thread is nichmehr Aktiv^^

Also hier mal wieder 2 Bilder ;D 

1. Trails heizen mit meiner Space *-*





2. Space ;D


----------



## andy75 (21. Juni 2012)

Hier meins mit meiner ( Storm Super 150 ) :

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/l1/so/l1sot5qtynjm/large_CIMG3214.JPG

Gruß

Andy


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. Juli 2012)

mal was aktuelles an der storm-front...





also bleibt die sigma im tollwut. werd die storm noch auf 180mm tunen, bisher fuhr sie sich unauffällig (kleine streetrunde)...


----------



## andy75 (18. September 2012)

Hallo RST Front!

Hab das mit dem Verändern des Federweges noch icht ganz verstanden. Kann ich eine Storm 160 mit Stahlfeder auf 180mm umbauen. Habe gesehen, das unter einer Kolbenstange ein Kunstoffelement sitzt, was für mich wie ein Spacer aussieht. Verändert das den Federweg ( Ausfederlänge) oder sind noch andere Änderungen notwendig?

Übrigens hab ich in meiner Storm 150 eine weiche Feder aus einer Rock Shox Domain 180 verbaut und war überrascht das diese die gleiche Länge hatte.

Gruß

Andy


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (20. September 2012)

Hallo Andy,

kommt drauf an, was du für ein Modelljahr erwischt hast.
Deine Beschreibung klingt ein wenig nach dem Modell 2010 - das "Kunststoffelement" ist die Negativfeder, die für besseres Ansprechen gegen die Luftkammer drückt.
Umso kürzer, desto mehr Federweg had die Gabel. Wird diese MCU zu kurz, hat die Gabel aber ein sehr ruppiges Ansprechverhalten!!

Technisch gesprochen. der Federweg einer Gabel wird bestimmt, wie weit die Tauchrohreinheit von der Gabelbrücke "wegfahren" kann.
Somit sind die federwegsbestimmenden Bauteile die Kolebstange(n) aus der Standrohr-/Kroneneinheit - abzüglich der Endanschlagpuffer.

Viel Spß beim Basteln - wir haben nichts ehört und gesehen (Sprichwort Garantie...).

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. April 2013)

so, voll verpennt... hab die gabel natürlich schon was länger umgebaut, leider kam ich durch stress mit einigen anbauteilen nicht zum fahren. der grossman ist scheinbar ne kleine diva...
gestern endlich mal ne kleine ausfahrt gemacht und muss sagen: geil...





gabel hat nun gemessene 185mm federweg...


----------



## JuliusZesar (7. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute! Fahre momentan die RST Omega, bald gibts die RST Dirt *Freu* is die geil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (10. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

der Test "meiner" RST STORM Coil 180mm mit offenem Ölbad (High-Lowspeed Druckstufe) war recht vielversprechend. Eine Woche Finale war mit dem neuen Teil eine Offenbarung. Das Merida Freddy 180 ist ein Spaßgarant  ...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1343201

Gruß vom Stephan.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Mai 2013)

schaut nice aus, stephan!


----------



## pille4 (17. Juni 2013)

Gibts ma wieder was neues an Bildern  ??  

ICh selber hab ja in meinem DH leider keine RST  

Aber wär cool ma wieder Bilder zu sehen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. Juni 2013)

bald gibts was richtig aktuelles... damit überhaupt wieder bilder kommen...


----------



## pille4 (18. Juni 2013)

Sehr Geil !! *-* Gabel+ Bike 
richtig geeil


----------



## pille4 (29. Juni 2013)

Soo  
Die schwarze Beschichtung meiner omega standrohre ging ab ...

Hier meine getunte Omega:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Juni 2013)

was sindn das nu für standrohre??


----------



## pille4 (29. Juni 2013)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> was sindn das nu für standrohre??



Ich hab die Stahl standrohre meiner omega gegen magnesium standrohre einer neueren omega getauscht...

Fazit ... gewicht gespart
Gabel spricht feiner an
und die optik ist einfach genial


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Juni 2013)

hehe, nice... also nur ein "facelift" durchgeführt.


----------



## pille4 (29. Juni 2013)

Ja man kann sagen ein Update ;D 

meine alten stahlstandrohre hingegen waren nichtmehr schön ^^


----------



## pille4 (21. Juli 2013)

ICH LIEBE DIESES TEIL *-*

RST R-One


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Juli 2013)

NEID... sehr geiles ding...

demnächst geht bei mir die planung für den luftumbau an meiner sigma los.

aktuell wird bei mir das gefahren:


----------



## gotboost (21. Juli 2013)

Wo gibt's die zu kaufen, zu welchem Preis? Danke.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pille4 (21. Juli 2013)

@Loki_bottrop
Ich beneide dich dennoch um deine Sigma *-* ^^
Aber die R-one is ein feines teil 
Spricht super an ... und is vom fahrgefühl besser wie ne boxxer !


----------



## Acksel (3. September 2013)

​ *Bilder vom lezten Wochenende *











(Oh oh, meine Haare sehen aus  )​


----------



## 3000upm (4. September 2013)

hm, 

gut gemacht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (11. September 2013)

Hallo Acksel,

eigentlich wäre es ja besser die Haare gar nicht zu sehen 
Gibt weniger eklige Szenen nach dem Aufprall auf den Boden...

Ansonsten weiter so! 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Acksel (1. Oktober 2013)

Heute auf der Dirtline.


----------



## gazza-loddi (23. November 2013)

tach...
ist das alte schätzchen überhaupt ne rst?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=11132388#post11132388


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (25. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Gazza,

diese Gabel ist nicht im geringstens eine RST Produktion.
German Answer, hatten die mal was in die Richtung gemacht?

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. November 2013)

ist die neue r-one eigentlich schon raus?? oder hat die immer noch 180mm als DC?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (26. November 2013)

Hey Loki,


du sprichst von der Zukunft? 
Wird etwas in die Richtung geben: 






Als SC in 180mm und als DC in 200mm - beide 650B ready 

Gruß vom Stephan, RST_Europe.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. November 2013)

Geiles teil... Sowas als dc mit luftfederung unter 3kg wäre direkt auf Wunschliste...


----------



## Dr_Stone (27. November 2013)

Ui, endlich jede Menge Reifenfreiheit.

Sehr gut gemacht!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. Mai 2014)

neues von der front... hab dank defekter buchsen meiner 888 meine storm ins ufo gepackt. test in winterberg hat sie gut überstanden wie man sieht...










aktuell hat die gabel nun zusätzlich zum luftventil am boden des tauchrohres noch die ventiltopcap bekommen. infolgedessen wurde nebst gekürztem elastomer in der negativkammer eine bohrung mit gewinde (zum verschliessen mit einer madenschraube zwecks rückrüstung) versehen. der durchlass durch den trennkolben wurde durch eine kunststoffscheibe verschlossen. die ganze gabel hat nun also positiv und negativluftkammer. konnte so leichte performanceverluste beim losbrechmoment erfolgreich vermindern. testphase läuft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (2. Juni 2014)

Hey Loki_bottrop,

sieht fein aus. Vielleicht kann ich mir die Gabel in Willingen mal ansehen? 
Ist ja nun auch nicht mehr lang hin...

Gruß Stephan, RST_Europe.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. Juni 2014)

Sofern es sich nicht mit dem Rennen in Wuppertal überschneidet gerne. Wie gesagt: Gabel läuft traumhaft, leider musste ich zum montieren meiner Superstar Scheiben mit aluspider an der unteren PM aufnahme etwas material wegnehmen... Die gute kriegt aber wohl im Juli nen neuen Anstrich.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Juni 2014)

so... renneinsatz unter schlammbedingungen hat se heute anstandslos weggesteckt.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (3. Juli 2014)

Sehr nettes Projekt, Daumen hoch!

Habe nach dem Einsatz in Lac Blanc das gute alte Test-Hardtail mal wieder etwas aufgehübscht 






So wie es da steht, mit ziemllich unspektakulären Serienteilen, wiegt es 10.8kg - ich bin zufrieden!

Gruß vom Stephan, RST_Europe.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. Juli 2014)

die gabel is echt heiss...


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Saalbach "Bikes & Beats" ist leider wieder rum - viel zu kurz aber mit einem Traumwetterchen und dem neuen Alutech mit unserer Enduro Gabel ROGUE - temporäre Sticker inbegriffen ;-)






Das Rad ist unglaublich potent obwohl der RST Dämpfer 10mm zu kurz ist und zu wenig Federweg bietet. Sehr interessant was so ein Enduro ab kann wenn man nicht 100% ans Eingemachte will mit dem Rad.
Dann ist immer noch so etwas die bessere Option 






Wenn auch sehr fordernd für Körper (Muskelkater im kleinen Finger!!) so war das ein super spassiges Wochenende!

Gruß vom Stephan, RST_Europe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Juli 2014)

rst dämpfer?? hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (8. Juli 2014)

Schau mal in unsere Galerie - ist ein alter Hut


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Juli 2014)

achso der, dachte da wäre was neues am horizont.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (4. August 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

hier nochmal unsere Werbung zur 2015er RST Enduro Gabel ROGUE:






Zur Eurobike gibt es diemit ihren übersichtlichen 2kg natürlich auch zum Anfassen!
Wie immer in Halle A1 - Stand 303 (direkt neben dem SHIMANO Stand).

Gruß vom Stephan, RST_Europe.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (22. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

also wenn ihr auf der Eurobike nett fragt dürft ihr auch mal folgendes bestaunen 






Die Gabel ist für 5" Reifen ausgelegt, hat eine 150m 15er Steckachse! Fat Baby 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (22. August 2014)

Und noch der Ausflug in etwas Höhenmeter-reichere Gefilde ;-)






Das war der (gefühlt) letzte Sommertag ... August in Saalbach Hinterglemm.

Gruß vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.

*PS.: das Bike wird so wie dort gefahren auf dem RST Eurobike Stand zu sehen sein - 
Halle A, Stand 302! Kommt vorbei!!*


----------



## Isec (27. September 2014)

Meine frisch gekaufte RST 650b Air


----------



## Roadie_2_long (4. November 2014)

Hier meine neue F1RST platinum. Ein WE dran und nach knapp 20 Betriebsstunden im Eifelmatsch muss ich sagen : Top Gabel für kleines Geld! Macht sich gut an meinem Giant Talon .



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9070P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3000upm (1. Dezember 2014)




----------



## 3000upm (1. Dezember 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3000upm (1. Dezember 2014)

sry ...


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (4. Dezember 2014)

Mal was für die Schlechtwettersaison.






Letztes Wochenede war eine kleine Testsession auf der Borderline angesagt - aufgrund deren vielseitigkeit mit Sprüngen, Absätzen, Wurzeln, Steinen, Anliegern & Co. eine tolle Enduro Stecke auf der man optimal Dämpfungsverhalten, Federverhalten und Steifigkeit abtesten kann!










Kalt und nass wars, aber auch sehr spaßig - trotz 8h Kälte mit Schrauben, Fahren und Abfahren...

Gruß vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## pille4 (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich muss mich auch mal wieder melden 

Also erstmal an Stephan ;D
Schickes Auto ! ;D  Und Natürlich die Rogue macht einen sehr soliden eindruck ! 

Ich musste ja leider mein Bike mit meiner R-One verkaufen. Ich ärger mich jetzt noch darüber.
Aber was will man machen als Lehrling mit Geldmangel ? 
Seit gestern bin ich wieder Besitzer eines Downhill bikes... Habs ohne nicht ausgehalten  

Aber ich muss sagen nach einer Fahrt mit der Rock Shox Domain... Ich bin enttäuscht. Sie vermittelt bei weitem nicht das Fahrgefühl und die einstellmöglicheit wie meine RST :´(


----------



## pille4 (10. Dezember 2014)

Das wär doch bestimmt was für Loki oder ? 








Quelle: Pinkbike


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Dezember 2014)

pille4 schrieb:


> Das wär doch bestimmt was für Loki oder ?



alter hut... bin allerdings auf die gabel dennoch gespannt. das ganze rundum wirkt sehr ansprechend. bleibt zu hoffen, das damit der breite markt erreicht wird. vorhanden ist dafür ja alles. aktuelle laufradstandards, einstellbarkeit, gewicht ist laut der quelle auch okay, optik ist brachial finde ich...

aktuell gebe ich zu, fahre ich im downhiller allerdings ne manitou travis, von der werd ich mich auch nicht mehr trennen, da sie super mit dem rahmen harmoniert. für mein enduro was irgendwann kommt, bau ich wieder meine storm ein, die aktuell im schrank hängt.


----------



## pille4 (10. Dezember 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> alter hut... bin allerdings auf die gabel dennoch gespannt. das ganze rundum wirkt sehr ansprechend. bleibt zu hoffen, das damit der breite markt erreicht wird. vorhanden ist dafür ja alles. aktuelle laufradstandards, einstellbarkeit, gewicht ist laut der quelle auch okay, optik ist brachial finde ich...
> 
> aktuell gebe ich zu, fahre ich im downhiller allerdings ne manitou travis, von der werd ich mich auch nicht mehr trennen, da sie super mit dem rahmen harmoniert. für mein enduro was irgendwann kommt, bau ich wieder meine storm ein, die aktuell im schrank hängt.



Bin ich deiner Meinung .. Sie ist optisch der Knaller und wenn sie so gut ist wie die r-one dann wird die zuschlagen wie eine Bombe.

Besitzt du deine sigma gar nicht mehr ?

Und die storm Künste natürlich mir verkaufen 
Ich komm mit dieser domain nicht klar


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Dezember 2014)

pille4 schrieb:


> Besitzt du deine sigma gar nicht mehr ?



steht aktuell hinter mir in der vitrine.



pille4 schrieb:


> Und die storm Künste natürlich mir verkaufen



niemals, gerade, da die mit dem umbau richtig gut läuft...


----------



## pille4 (10. Dezember 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> steht aktuell hinter mir in der vitrine.
> 
> 
> 
> niemals, gerade, da die mit dem umbau richtig gut läuft...




Ouhh 
Diese Vitrine muss ich finden 


Glaub ich dir das die gut läuft 

Ich denke im allgemeinen das die Rst gabeln besser funktionieren. Siehe der domain die ich jetzt habe.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

am 4. Advent waren wir in Finale um unserer Enduro Gabel ROGUE auf den Zahn zu fühlen.










Cooles Wetter, geradezu trockene Trails und jede Menge Spaß!
Runter geht es leider erst wieder zu Ostern.


Jetzt geht es Wettertechnisch zum Glück langsam wieder berauf...

Gruß vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bensen83 (2. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen ,

habe soeben den kompletten verlauf hier gelesen und bin froh das ich nicht der einzige bin der auf RST steht  
Hab mal ne frage , hat einer von euch ne R-one rum liegen die er gerne weiter reichen möchte ? 

Danke und Gruß Benny


----------



## Deleted 223019 (8. November 2015)

Gerade erst gesehen, die Gallerie. 
Hätte da einen RST Opa zu zeigen. Alt aber noch rüstig, da immer noch täglich im Einsatz.






Und mit recht großer Reifenfreiheit. Albert in 26x2.35


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (9. November 2015)

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!

Gruß vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Bensen83 (19. November 2015)

Dann werde ich micht mal mit meiner R1 einreihen ...


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (14. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

am Wochenende waren tolle 3h Regenfahrt(en) in Singltrek pod Smrkem angesagt. Unser RST EU Testcenter im Tschechischen ist auch bei Sauwetter mit guter Kleidung) ein Hit!








http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1936966
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1936967


Grüße vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------

